# من أين أشتري هذا النوع من الطائرات



## أبو عبد الهادي (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هناك طائرات ذات أجنحه وفيها راكب واحد ومحرك واحد وتطير لمسافات طويله جدا وكذلك إرتفاعات جيده نوعا ما كالتي نراها في بعض الأفلام الوثائقيه فأين من الممكن أن أجد موقعا لشركة تبيع هذا النوع من الطائرات أو على الأقل إسم هذا النوع من الطائرات بالإنجليزي لأبحث عنه في الإنترنت أو مواقع البيع مثل إيبي أو أمازون وشكرا لكم إخواني 

ولو ممكن تسعيره لمثل هذا النوع من الطائرات بالدولار يكون أفضل أيضا 


أرجوا الإفاده بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أبريل 2006)

*اصنعها بنقسك*

اذا كنت مهندس طائرات او مهندس ميكانيك بامكانك صنعها لأنها صغيرة الحجم.
ولا تكلفك مبالغ طائله.هذا اذا كانت رغبتك جامحه .وسوف تعتز بها اكثر .وبامكانك الأنتماء لأحد مراكز
الرعايه العلميه في بلدك حيث هناك دعم لمثل هذه المواهب وايضا يمكن اعطائك رخصة قيادتها.


البغدادي


----------



## ع الغزالي (1 مايو 2006)

شكري محمد نوري اذا كان هذا المهندس يعيش في دولة عربية فلا يتعب نفسه لانه لن تعطى له مثل هذة الفرصة وشكرا


----------



## مهندس كلش (14 مايو 2006)

*خذها من الاخر*

يا ابو عبدالهادي ,,,

أعطاك أياها الأخ عبدالناصر من النهاية ,,,

نصيحتي خذ جنسية غربية وغير أسمك جيمس وسوف تستطيع الطيران لكن فقط بخيالك او عندهم .

أما عن تصنيعها فهي سهلة جداً وأصعب ما فبها أجهزة القياس والمحرك , أما بنائها فيحتاج منك الى محاكاة ما تراه من الطائرات على البرامج الوثائقية فبنية مثل هذه الطائرات واضحة التركيب والبناء.

وإستخدم هذه الكلمة في محركات البحث للإستزادة:
Aircraft home-made
airpalne home-made
small aircraft
زكذلك كلمة الطيران الشراعي وغيرها من الكلمات


----------



## lover_pharoh (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيكا ( مش طيران ) جامعة عين شمس / القاهرة بمصر و كنت أتسائل كيف يمكن تصميم مثل هذة الطائرة ( إني أعشق مجال الطيران ) تعليقكم إنها سهلة التصميم فكنت أريد بعض التوجيه عن خطوات تصميم مثل هذة الطائرات و لو كان هناك بعض المعلومات يجب الحصول عليها من الكتب سأكون شاكرا لو تم ترشيح لي بعض أسماء هذة الكتب المتعلقة بالموضوع مع مراعاة أن يكون أسلوبها سهل حتي أفهمها 
جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## lover_pharoh (19 مايو 2006)

لماذا لم يرد علي أحد ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tripoli (22 مايو 2006)

أخى ابو عبد الهادي:
اذا كانت عندك الامكانيات المالية فهذا احد المواقع على النت التى تبع الطائرات
http://www.aircraftdealer.com/cessna_for_sale_listings/
أما اذا كنت تقصد الطائرات التى تطير لمسافات طولية كالتي يتم بها الدوران حول العالم فهى تصنع من قبل الاشخاص الذين يرغبون فى القيام بهذا العمل و هم عادة مصممون محترفون و ممولون عندهم الاماكنيات المادية.
أرجو ان تكون الاجابة قد قربت لك الصورة.
سلام


----------



## islamdoso (22 مايو 2006)

جزمكم اللة كل خير


----------



## lover_pharoh (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير*​


----------

